# Large Delay when loading page



## SkidAce (Feb 20, 2015)

It appears that loading the page (at least in the forums) gets stuck for a long while, and I have to manually stop the loading because the page is waiting on:

livingsocial.sp1.convertro.com


----------



## Morrus (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't know what that is, and it isn't an issue I'm experiencing. Anybody else having problems?


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 2, 2015)

I can. only sign on lately using my phone with 4G. Makes posting very difficult  Connection times out and never loads on the computer


----------



## Morrus (Mar 2, 2015)

Was that you who posted on Facebook saying that?


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 2, 2015)

Nope but I saw that this afternoon


----------



## Morrus (Mar 2, 2015)

Unless I'm fundamentally misunderstanding how the internet works (which is very possible), I don't think there's any way this site knows what connection you're using to connect to your ISP.  The server in Florida doesn't know whether someone in Japan is using a dial-up, a fibre-optic cable, or a mobile connection.

So I don't know what might cause that. Is an ISP blocking the site, perhaps?


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 2, 2015)

Windows network diagnostic says: Your computer appears to be correctly configured but the device or resource (enworld.org) is not responding.

Running that is about the limit of my knowledge but I'm getting the same thing on my home and work computer with both Firefox and explorer


----------



## Morrus (Mar 2, 2015)

That's the limit of my knowledge, too! Clearly the server is running. I can only imagine there's some sort of router failure or blockage somewhere between your ISP and the sever, but that could be anywheres.

There's a trace route thing which I'be heard people can use, but someone more techie than me might need to explain how to do that.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't know if this is related, but I was not able to get on EN World for two days.  It would sit and load for a couple of minutes and then time out.  Seems to be working fine for me now, though.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2015)

Enworld was down all weekend for me as well. Tried it on two different computers, with two different browsers, plus my tablet; nothing could get through.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 3, 2015)

Morrus said:


> That's the limit of my knowledge, too! Clearly the server is running. I can only imagine there's some sort of router failure or blockage somewhere between your ISP and the sever, but that could be anywheres.
> 
> There's a trace route thing which I'be heard people can use, but someone more techie than me might need to explain how to do that.




I tried the traceroute this morning after you suggested it.  My data packets went from Columbia,MO > St Louis > Atlanta > Jacksonville, Florida then somewhere after that a series of request timed out.  Seems like your guess that it was an intermediary router problem was spot on.  (Tried again later and now everything seems fine.)

Thanks for the responses, I appreciate it.

Also, apologies to SkidAce for taking over this discussion.


----------

